# Decals?



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Are there anymore of the white decals? If so what sizes and price. 

Thanks,
Dnm


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah, I was wanting one too


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I should have more by the weekend, if not the first of the week for sure. They are 4x9 . Cost is $4.00 each. That includes shipping. You can send a check to the PO box or Paypal. I'll send them out the next day after I recieve your order.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Ill just paypal ya next week sometime

Thanks
Dnm


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Stickers...should be in this week, and we'll let you know once they arrive!

Thanks.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

please do, I want a white 6"x9". Ill justy paypal ya

Dnm


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Decals are in! For those that have ordered, they will be shipped this week.

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Hey still, do you have 6x9" white?


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Hey I paid for a sticker last week, just making sure the $$ got where it needed to go?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dustin, you should have yours early this week I mailed them all out yesterday. We just got our stock in last week.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Cool, thanks Dale!


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Dale, got the sticker today in great shape, thanks!


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

I ordered a couple decals a while back and have'nt gotten them yet and was wondering if you recieved my order or not thru paypal.. pm me pleez.


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Correction, I used a credit card. tanx


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

PM me a copy of your order if you can find it. I can't find anything that shows you ordered. Also include your address and real name soI can try an trace your order. As I said I can't find it anywhere here. AS of last Friday I had sent out anything that we owed or was ordered. If you find it I'll get it out to you the next day.


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Thanx DALE, They came in the mail saturday, Now I can spread the word...
Thankyou mucho gracias...... steve


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know you got them OK.


----------

